
A New Kind of Tech Job Emphasizes Skills, Not a College Degree - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/28/technology/tech-jobs-skills-college-degree.html?_r=0
======
jamesmp98
I'm pretty sure most security positions I've seen wanted a degree and
experience related to cybersecurity

